# FWC offshore enforcement.



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

Got checked yesterday in federal waters. I have a strong feeling there using drones, just saying, watch out guys. They are getting ready to make an example out of someone.


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Oh man you started the drone thing early this year!it ain't even snapper season yet. Lol. Honestly it wouldn't surprise me, big brother is always watching.


----------



## Wugitus (Oct 16, 2008)

*Watching*

they will make an example of somebody, they will apend $3,000,000. to give a $400. fine...


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Fairwaterfishing said:


> Got checked yesterday in federal waters. I have a strong feeling there using drones, just saying, watch out guys. They are getting ready to make an example out of someone.


They do every year. If folks are dumb enough to get caught so be it.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Wugitus said:


> they will make an example of somebody, they will apend $3,000,000. to give a $400. fine...


Just don't be one that risk a $400.00 fine....easy enough, then you don't have ta worry about "big brother" watching ya....:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

Yep they are,A friend of mine's brother got busted by 1.Checked him in the pass.everthing good checked him in the bay every thing good are sure you have nothing hiding no sir.got to the ramp they asked some more told them he had illegal fish they had proof.They showed him his RING on his hand he said ok lost truck,boat on the spot till he went to court cost him a ton to get it all back ,so yes they have been using drones for a while before we ever knew they had them.


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

6 guys on a boat and they like to sit idle in the gulf for prolong periods of time then bust off wide ass open. We did not get a ticket, we were cooking fish on our grill but they were vermillion snapper. The grill was the first place they looked


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Was it a big catamaran that checked you Tom?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Cousin-it said:


> Yep they are,A friend of mine's brother got busted by 1.Checked him in the pass.everthing good checked him in the bay every thing good are sure you have nothing hiding no sir.got to the ramp they asked some more told them he had illegal fish they had proof.They showed him his RING on his hand he said ok lost truck,boat on the spot till he went to court cost him a ton to get it all back ,so yes they have been using drones for a while before we ever knew they had them.



Huh?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Do you think the Feds are trying to punish this area? Strange bit of coincidences.... no FEMA for flooding, Snapper absurdity and increased enforcement, NOAA always on target with wrong weather, new FBI building going up in Destin, takeover of Blackwater by Eglin, like what the hell??? There's about 4 more I'm not thinking of but I'm beginning to feel like a nut??


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Let's all put our tin hats on, you guys will know when they are using drones, it is possible but I highly doubt it. The only ones capable of venturing far enough out are military, and those boys have other fish to fry. Public works does not have the funding, or manpower for long range reconnaissance. More importantly, stay legal and you will have no trouble.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

It's actually not that much of a stretch. The agencies are always using cross agreements with each other for certain mission areas. For example, Coast Guard using DHS/CBP drones for drug running recon/intel. Never know, that border patrol Reaper equivalent could be used for other things besides patrolling the borders (GOM to Cuba and across).


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

My brother's wife's sister's exhusband's stepson got a ticket for solicitation of a state trooper off drone video. They showed him the video and said they could read what his lips were saying. They said he could go to court or pay $500 on the spot. Since they had him on video he went to the ATM and payed them. Ya'll be careful out there...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

markw4321 said:


> My brother's wife's sister's exhusband's stepson .


Nooooooo I am your brothers wifes sisters exhusbands cousin!!!! geeeezzzz you always mess up that part!!! Story is true!:whistling::shifty:


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Jason
I'll get it right next time!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

markw4321 said:


> My brother's wife's sister's exhusband's stepson got a ticket for solicitation of a state trooper off drone video. They showed him the video and said they could read what his lips were saying. They said he could go to court or pay $500 on the spot. Since they had him on video he went to the ATM and payed them. Ya'll be careful out there...


No kidding lol!


Drones are not silent. They are pretty easy to pick out of the sky. You would know if there were some around because they have to take off/land somewhere and you would see them flying. They stick out like a sore thumb compared to a regular plane. Drones offshore trying to just fisherman here is as likely as a federal year round snapper season next year


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Depends what kind. If they're medium to high altitude you'll never know they're there on a day when the wind is blowing with a little overcast. That's why the Pakistanis hate them because they always come out of the blue and catch them off guard. Don't get me wrong, I think it's a stretch for a state agency to be using them but then again it's nothing for one a CBP launching out of Tyndall on a slow ascent to be looking around then radio over to CG with what they were watching on the way down to Cuba.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

k-p said:


> Depends what kind. If they're medium to high altitude you'll never know they're there on a day when the wind is blowing with a little overcast. That's why the Pakistanis hate them because they always come out of the blue and catch them off guard. Don't get me wrong, I think it's a stretch for a state agency to be using them but then again it's nothing for one a CBP launching out of Tyndall on a slow ascent to be looking around then radio over to CG with what they were watching on the way down to Cuba.


I agree with you, however I think if FWC had any sort of drone at their disposal it would be a low altitude short range unit such as a raven.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

sniperpeeps said:


> I agree with you, however I think if FWC had any sort of drone at their disposal it would be a low altitude short range unit such as a raven.



Go pro on a remote control helicopter... Saw one yesterday while I was grilling some flipper.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

sniperpeeps said:


> I agree with you, however I think if FWC had any sort of drone at their disposal it would be a low altitude short range unit such as a raven.


Absolutely, a raven would be a dead give away or any line of sights. Don't think FWC has this kind of tech but do know the feds do and they're always looking for junket programs to inflate their budgets with. Remember the FWC is patrolling out past 9 miles.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

From here on out when I see the po po on the water I'm gonna run right up on them and begged to be checked.


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

We were out out yesterday and saw something flying around a big boat in the distance and it appeared to land on the boat or ???????. I asked my buddy if that was a drone? Well...


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

Chris Phillips said:


> Was it a big catamaran that checked you Tom?



Yes it was. They checked me, I was good. They then when out aways, sit idle in the water for 15 mins or so and ran hard SW out of sight. The next boat they checked, when they got on board they told the captain that they know that they have been cleaning triggerfish and cooking them on the grill, they found the evidence on that boat and wrote them a ticket. I was straight south of Perdido pass 15 miles and like I said they ran out of sight to the south west. Drones or not, just sayn, there in federal waters, they have a fast bad ass boat, and they are checking without any prejudice. Y'all be careful about jumping that fence come May 24th, and Charter guys be careful around Florida state waters. Remember if your head is pumping overboard in state waters thats a violation. They have been working the florida bridge rubble over the last few weeks so also remember thats not in state waters, so don't be like the little florida boats I seen last year keeping snapper there, when Florida was non-complaint, and I seen plenty doing it. I just have a feeling that boat is really going to be a revenue generating vessel if you know what I mean. 6 enforcement guys on one boat. 6 full salary officers! When they do pull up on ya tho you will be very impressed with the boat, it is truly bad ass.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

If you really believe that they have drones, then someone needs to file a "freedom of info act" to validate the claim. The FOIA has to have specific info referring to video and/or photos pertaining to the case where someone got busted and they believe it was from a drone. They have 10 days to respond to the request from date of delivery. Check it out. Just Google FOIA and there is a plethora of info!! Good luck.

Sent using tapatalk


----------



## Pinfish Killer (Jun 14, 2010)

About two weeks ago, FWC rolled up on us when we were out about 10 miles near the end of the Balwin County trolling corridor. Didn't ask to see boat registration or my fishing license just wanted to see want we had caught.


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

From my understanding that boat was purchased by NOAA and they continue to pay for fuel and other expenses. There are usually just two or three people on board, typically one guy from NOAA.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

wonder how easy it would be to fight a ticket due to proof from drone surveillance? Is it even legal?


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

I don't know or care if they use them for fisheries violations but:

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/mass-man-government-drone-ups-delivery-article-1.1781931

If NOAA has them, and they manage the "quotas", I don't think it's much of a stretch.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I seen them drones before. If you stop tossing cigar minnows to them, they'll go away.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Fwc*

Ok shall we beat this poor dead horse again. Yes they HAD one it was used in the keys to enforce fishing closed area illegal anchorage etc. this was a pilot program. The program at that time flopped and was abandoned. This info was validated and placed in a thread on this site last year. The Feds can get just about any sort of toy go/go gadget they want problem is they are severely understaffed and just had there budget cut. I doubt they are flying drones when they are counting pencil shavings.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Still no first hand report of someone being nailed by a drone. But these rumours are golden for the FWC. Now after a full day of feeding snappers to porpoise the temptation to fillet one out to take home is gone.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Cousin-it said:


> Yep they are,A friend of mine's brother got busted by 1.Checked him in the pass.everthing good checked him in the bay every thing good are sure you have nothing hiding no sir.got to the ramp they asked some more told them he had illegal fish they had proof.They showed him his RING on his hand he said ok lost truck,boat on the spot till he went to court cost him a ton to get it all back ,so yes they have been using drones for a while before we ever knew they had them.


Not buying this, fish and wildlife do not treat you like your daddy does.


----------



## knotty buoy (Oct 8, 2012)

Mama bear and I were fishing 26 miles out of Orange Beach and off our bow a couple hundred yards was a sleek DEA boat,just idling. Waved them over,pleasantries,then asked if we had a cabin full of drugs maybe.Mama bear asked if they needed an aspirin!!. Nice guys tho.:whistling:


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

billin said:


> Ok shall we beat this poor dead horse again. Yes they HAD one it was used in the keys to enforce fishing closed area illegal anchorage etc. this was a pilot program. The program at that time flopped and was abandoned. This info was validated and placed in a thread on this site last year. The Feds can get just about any sort of toy go/go gadget they want problem is they are severely understaffed and just had there budget cut. I doubt they are flying drones when they are counting pencil shavings.


They were in a brand new boat that probably cost over $200,000 and there were 6 guys on the pay roll. Maybe there pencil shavings are a little different league than our pencil shavings.


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

billin said:


> Ok shall we beat this poor dead horse again. Yes they HAD one it was used in the keys to enforce fishing closed area illegal anchorage etc. this was a pilot program. The program at that time flopped and was abandoned. This info was validated and placed in a thread on this site last year. The Feds can get just about any sort of toy go/go gadget they want problem is they are severely understaffed and just had there budget cut. I doubt they are flying drones when they are counting pencil shavings.


Yeah, I think there are other issues with drone use - some people are simply too caught up in their fantasy conspiracy theory *Tin Foil Hat* BS.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

I KNOW they use them!

I have a brother who works at a bakery where a little old lady comes in on the 2nd of each month for 3 cake donuts, anyway, she has a gardener who buys supplies at Lowes and the clerk there overheard 2 people discussing their cousin who lives in Wisconsin, He was down from Wisconsin and he was at a restaurant and he'd overheard to guys talking at the table across the way, anyway, he overheard them talking about a thread on some forum, local here to Pensacola about how they had a buddy that had been stopped at the pass and handed pictures of his fish, his cooler the exact sizes and how many, They actually handed each person a ticket because they kept track of who caught what. With the face recognition software they'd already ran ID's on all of them so the tickets were wirelessly printed and ready to hand out.

DON'T tell me drones aren't used by FWC! if the above story doesn't prove it, nothing will!



tbaxl said:


> Let's all put our tin hats on, you guys will know when they are using drones, it is possible but I highly doubt it. The only ones capable of venturing far enough out are military, and those boys have other fish to fry. Public works does not have the funding, or manpower for long range reconnaissance. More importantly, stay legal and you will have no trouble.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Billybob+ said:


> I KNOW they use them!
> 
> I have a brother who works at a bakery where a little old lady comes in on the 2nd of each month for 3 cake donuts, anyway, she has a gardener who buys supplies at Lowes and the clerk there overheard 2 people discussing their cousin who lives in Wisconsin, He was down from Wisconsin and he was at a restaurant and he'd overheard to guys talking at the table across the way, anyway, he overheard them talking about a thread on some forum, local here to Pensacola about how they had a buddy that had been stopped at the pass and handed pictures of his fish, his cooler the exact sizes and how many, They actually handed each person a ticket because they kept track of who caught what. With the face recognition software they'd already ran ID's on all of them so the tickets were wirelessly printed and ready to hand out.
> 
> DON'T tell me drones aren't used by FWC! if the above story doesn't prove it, nothing will!


Oh!! That's a story alright....lots of overheards...he said, she said....yada yada yada....."where's the beef?"

Sent using tapatalk


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

So would you go 12 gauge with #5 or buckshot for drones?


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

hjorgan said:


> So would you go 12 gauge with #5 or buckshot for drones?


There's no challenge in that. .223 for sport!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

hjorgan said:


> So would you go 12 gauge with #5 or buckshot for drones?





301bLLC said:


> There's no challenge in that. .223 for sport!


Why hold back?? 10ga goose, 46" barrel, #00 buck! One shot less $$.




Sent using tapatalk


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

i think i hooked their submarine at the edge last year, but i couldn't turn the nose


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

Fairwaterfishing said:


> 6 guys on a boat and they like to sit idle in the gulf for prolong periods of time then bust off wide ass open. We did not get a ticket, we were cooking fish on our grill but they were vermillion snapper. The grill was the first place they looked



That is why I only grill hot dogs, hamburgers , steaks and some vegs.:yes:


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I thought you could consume 1.5 lbs per person no matter what the season or bag limit. As long as you didn't keep the carcass or hit land with the fish (cooked or raw).


----------



## TexasSportsman (Apr 29, 2014)

Just read the funniest thing on another forum related to this, so true though!

"In the open? So I'm no longer allowed to bend my wife over the gunnel w/o worrying about some pervert eyeing me in the sky. What if I want to get jiggy in the woods? Nope...somebody is watching me. What if I want choke my chicken in nature? Not hurting anyone but the chicken....nope can't do that and have fun anymore. WTF over? What a bunch of control freakin perverts. 
Shall I give up any expectations of privacy? Am I just an animal in a cage? WTF is wrong with you? Have you forgotten what has made us human? What it means to be free? Gawd damn it man! "


----------



## Waste-N-Away (May 20, 2009)

haha today in Sportfishing

http://www.sportfishingmag.com/blogs/hook/eye-sky

Eye in the Sky: Anglers Under Surveillance
by Sam Hudson
Puma-AE
Enlarge Photowww.avinc.com
The Puma AE, an unmanned aircraft drone, has been used by FWC officers to help issue citations.

Our national government uses drones to spy on potential terrorist suspects. Scientists operate unmanned aircraft to study nature from above. And in Australia, unmanned drones are set to patrol the beaches for sharks during the summer months. The eye in the sky is a valuable commodity.

But growing reports suggest that NOAA Fisheries, the Coast Guard, and state agencies like the Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission are utilizing unmanned drones for a different purpose — to spy on you during your fishing trips. Each of these agencies has the ability to deploy drones and issue tickets for federal fishing violations. 

"We are currently studying the effectiveness in drones and how much we want to invest in them," said Otha Easley, a supervisory criminal investigator at NOAA's Southeast Enforcement Division. Easley was


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I hear there coming out with a new amunition, Drone shot and each box comes with a display kill flag. Here comes joe he got two mahi mahi, two wahoos and a drone.


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

http://www.sportfishingmag.com/blogs/hook/eye-sky


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Who cares? Drone me until you run out of gas, make videos of me peeing off the back of the boat for YouTube, make videos of me releasing fish that I can no longer keep but if I want to eat some I can just pick them up caught locally at Joe Patti's. I'm getting ready to do the YouTube search for the PFFer and his wife that starred in the movie "Over the gunnel" but I'll pass on "I choked the chicken".


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Lord knows I would never want to stir the pot, but did anyone else see this guy offshore this weekend?


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Outside9 said:


> Lord knows I would never want to stir the pot, but did anyone else see this guy offshore this weekend?


I saw him a couple of weeks ago. He looked hungry so I fed him about 6 pompano that were still on the hook. Thankfully he didn't like sheepshead or I would have come home empty handed.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Seagull drone...shoot at that one and you get popped with double whammy while trying to pop the wife.


----------



## tank1949 (Mar 23, 2012)

k-p said:


> Do you think the Feds are trying to punish this area? Strange bit of coincidences.... no FEMA for flooding, Snapper absurdity and increased enforcement, NOAA always on target with wrong weather, new FBI building going up in Destin, takeover of Blackwater by Eglin, like what the hell??? There's about 4 more I'm not thinking of but I'm beginning to feel like a nut??




All about Uncle Sugar's CONTROL!!!!!


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Anyone get the idea that the FWC and NOAA think we're a bunch of madmen poachers? They already told the Commercial Sector that they were an "un-trustworthy bunch by forcing them to install Vessel Monitoring Systems. These VMS systems let NOAA fisheries know where this boat is located within a few feet 24 hours a day. Now that is TRUST!


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

Burnt Drag said:


> Anyone get the idea that the FWC and NOAA think we're a bunch of madmen poachers? They already told the Commercial Sector that they were an "un-trustworthy bunch by forcing them to install Vessel Monitoring Systems. These VMS systems let NOAA fisheries know where this boat is located within a few feet 24 hours a day. Now that is TRUST!


It's just about control. There are A LOT less laws regarding your freedoms when you're out on the water. There's basically no 4th amendment on the water, and a court upheld that. 

You can bet your ass this would be happening on land if the Gov't was allowed to.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

tank1949 said:


> All about Uncle Sugar's CONTROL!!!!!


No ... it's about* empire building. *

I worked for a couple of Federal law enforcement/regulatory agencies for 26 years. Come up with an idea that will expand the work unit &/or get more budget money &/or equipment & it will be shot right up the channels. Often get you a promotion even, 'cause who better to put in charge of a new program than the guy who wrote the proposal. If you can somehow tie your proposal into being in the interest of "homeland security", it's sure to be approved. Nobody wants to stick their neck out to deny something that has been deemed "crucial" to homeland security.

As the work unit & budget expands, suddenly you can justify more agents/officers, supervisors, program managers, program analysts, clerks, secretaries, infrastructure, etc etc. More workers, more supervisors, & more infrastructure to be managed entitle existing higher up managers & bosses to grade increases .... since they are now managing more personnel & budget dollars than before. And then the bosses at Regional office & in DC get grade increases as well, 'cause you can't be in charge of somebody that's the same or higher grade than you .... that's just not done! It's a never ending cycle of people massaging their career paths by building empires so they can retire young at a higher grade than they might otherwise. (I know ... 'cause I retired before age 50 doing just as described above) 

(and don't get me started on "political appointees")


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

A predator drone launched 2 hellfire missiles at us on Tuesday at MP255. We had 5 AJs on board and 2 lip gaffed to see which was the biggest. We had to drop everything and take evasive action' Unfortunately, I got killed


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Mikvi said:


> .... We had to drop everything and take evasive action' Unfortunately, I got killed


I *HATE* it when that happens!!


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

I was told you can deny, permission to board, from fwc while on the water. Is this accurate?


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Dont think so. But if you run across the dolphin FWC officer just throw him a snapper and run.


----------



## mudskipper (Oct 3, 2007)

I always deny permission to board, I've done it many times.....I've denied the coast guard boarding also......I tell them I would be glad to show them my safety gear and open any hatch they want but they are not stepping foot in my boat. no one has every argued or said they are coming on.

I have been making a point lately to follow them around, like reeeaaalllyy follow them around. like go and sit right next to them and just start talking about their boats and the weather. I followed 3 for two hours a couple weeks ago. I was cracking up ! They didn't ask to see anything and kept trying to pretend I wasn't there......... from now on lets report their positions and everyone swarm them and drop a line !


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

BlueH20Fisher said:


> I was told you can deny, permission to board, from fwc while on the water. Is this accurate?


You can, but I don't know how it'll turn out for ya.

I've never had one ask to come on board either. They just pull up and ask to see safety equipment or fish in the box. They have never asked for the both at the same time.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I've been boarded numerous times by FWC. They are always professional, courteous, and quick. I never have anything to hide so it doesn't bother me to let them board. Most of the time they just want to check out some fish to see if we have anything cool anyhow.


----------



## drlile (Sep 28, 2007)

*$1,000 'drones'*

This is a video of a DJI Phantom 2 flying from the beach and visiting a departing cruise ship. Real time virtual reality goggles are available. They are GPS guided and can return to their launch site autonomously. They will hover without controller input. The unit is only about 15 inches x 15 inches x 8 inches. Easy for anyone to use.

Cobia scouting anyone????

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4dCvwIjvo0


----------



## tank1949 (Mar 23, 2012)

AndyS said:


> No ... it's about* empire building. *
> 
> I worked for a couple of Federal law enforcement/regulatory agencies for 26 years. Come up with an idea that will expand the work unit &/or get more budget money &/or equipment & it will be shot right up the channels. Often get you a promotion even, 'cause who better to put in charge of a new program than the guy who wrote the proposal. If you can somehow tie your proposal into being in the interest of "homeland security", it's sure to be approved. Nobody wants to stick their neck out to deny something that has been deemed "crucial" to homeland security.
> 
> ...



The corporate execs at Gulf Power did the same thing. We called it empire building too and the worthless PSC didn't give a shi___. When America's society goes south, they can have all the fuc_____ drones in the world that aint going to help them because they really can't do shi_____ but only screw with people. Now, Obama wants to add another federal tax onto fuel to pay for more shovel-ready jobs that never existed, but in reality just keep funding an eating machine called "Uncle Sugar."


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Fairwater*

you make me laugh so hard you should be charging me for this. Are you actually implying commercial fishermen are not for lack of a better term BOAT TRASH sorry dude but I have been around awhile if you want drugs go to the docks if you want hookers go to the docks you want someone beat up go to the docks. I do not know one single nor have I ever known a single commercial fisherman who hasn't been arrested atleast once for drugs stealing violent act something. I guess next you are going to tell me painters and roofers aren't drunks


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

billin said:


> you make me laugh so hard you should be charging me for this. Are you actually implying commercial fishermen are not for lack of a better term BOAT TRASH sorry dude but I have been around awhile if you want drugs go to the docks if you want hookers go to the docks you want someone beat up go to the docks. I do not know one single nor have I ever known a single commercial fisherman who hasn't been arrested atleast once for drugs stealing violent act something. I guess next you are going to tell me painters and roofers aren't drunks


What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*fairwater*

1000 apologizes it was burnt drag the avatar threw me.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Go pro on a remote control helicopter... Saw one yesterday while I was grilling some flipp
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 and I saw one at bands on the beach. Yeeezzzz.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Caught me drinking a glass of cab.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

BTW my wife makes me go and yes I am PW.


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

billin said:


> 1000 apologizes it was burnt drag the avatar threw me.


I was about to say, I don't mind getting all blowed up on here but at least please let me earn it!! LOL All good buddy..


----------

